# Why are "za" "před" "nad" "pod" "mezi" instrumental?



## Kwunlam

Ahoj! I would like to ask how come "za" "před" "nad" "pod" "mezi", when not using for motions, are instrumental case but not locative case.    I understand that grammatical stuffs do not always have explanations. But in case there might be some historical reasons, it would be useful for me to memorize them efficiently.   Thank you in advance!


----------



## jazyk

I can tell you only that all the prepositions you mentioned behave alike in most Slavic languages.


----------



## Jana337

I am afraid there is no particular reason. Prepositions are simply crazy.


----------



## werrr

That's because all of them are improper prepositions.

*Mezi* is locative (!) of the noun *mez* tourned into preposition.

*Před*, *nad* and *pod* are compounds of respective prepositions with *-d* (resp -dъ) which is commonly traced to IE **dhē-* meaning *to put/set/place/lay* (thereof the meaning of location).

*Za* is obscure preposition likely of pronomial origin. It has the biggest number of rections of all Czech prepositions, namely genitive, accusative and instrumental, so it is really exceptional.
But notice nouns *zad*, *záď*, *záda* of similar origin like *před*, *pod* and *nad*.


----------



## Kwunlam

Děkuju mockrát! 

I think I have understood the situation better.


----------

